# Word of the Day - Redundant



## debodun (Mar 9, 2021)

Redundant (adjective) - not or no longer needed or useful; superfluous. Sometimes erroneously thought to mean repetitive.

My house is full of redundant items.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 9, 2021)

Back in my elementary school days, aside from after school detentions being as childish as the teachers were who gave they out, after one line on the blackboard, everything after the fact was redundant IMO.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

Did someone say, REDUNDANT?


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2021)

It's a horrible word when used to end someone's employment, a very hurtful word, in many cases, older workers have been sent to the scrapheap after being dedicated loyal employees for years.  It stinks.  I hate that word.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 9, 2021)

My life is on redundancy right now!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2021)

When a company goes out of business, its workers are made redundant.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 10, 2021)

The pasta factory made me redundant. All I did was make a fusilli mistakes.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2021)

Some of us often add redundant words, sometimes to our sentences,
because we think or guess that they add more clarity or emphasis,
when in actuality, they really and truly  only add length, and solely make the sentences much too, very long, and exceedingly, terribly extra boring and dull, so no one, absolutely not one sole, wants or desires to read, or glance or labor through, to the end. completion, or finishing word or term.


----------

